# Shooting badges



## Jason Jarvis (17 Jun 2003)

Help! I can‘t locate information about the qualifications for the crossed rifles shooting badges, and no one at the corps seems to know where to find it either.

I‘m going to be starting a shooting program next September, and I need this info to plan the shooting program.

Many thanks.


----------



## MikeM (19 Jun 2003)

I have my cross rifles w/crown.. if you look on the cadet website in the CATO‘s you can find information pertaining to qualifications, I got mine using the .22 and the daisy .177 Air rifle.

Can‘t remember my score on the .22, but on the daisy my grouping was under 1cm.


----------



## Jason Jarvis (19 Jun 2003)

MikeM:

Thanks a bunch, I found it under CATO 14-41C.

Here are the standards (shot in the prone position at 10 m with the Daisy 853C .177 air rifle):



> *CLASSIFICATION*
> 
> 13. The following standards are to be enforced:
> 
> ...


These are decent standards. Too bad they weren‘t around when I was a cadet!


----------



## MikeM (19 Jun 2003)

Yup, they made the standards tougher about a year or so ago, which was a really good step, its a lot harder for people to get their CR & Crown now, but still not impossible.


----------



## Jason Jarvis (19 Jun 2003)

As an air cadet from 1988-92, the only shooting badges available were through the CF recreational shooting program.

If I recall, to qualify as an expert you had to shoot ten targets scored 92 or higher at 20 yards with a .22 LR. A distinguished marksman required ten targets 97 or better. I easily achieved my expert qualification, but only shot half the targets needed for DM.  :sniper: 

I‘m glad to see that they‘ve extended the old army cadet qualifications across the CCM and made everyone equal. It‘s long overdue. Now, if they‘d just let air and sea cadets try out for the Bisley team!


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (16 Jun 2004)

:sniper:I love range.I'm an air cadets are distinguisuhed look a little differt it's has the rifle cross with the number lV.
 I got distinguisuhed it's took me all year.


----------



## Excolis (25 Jun 2004)

k i am going to try this off the top of my head, 
groupings
 0cm-1.5cm  distingueshed marksman
1.6cm-2cm  expert marksman
2.1cm-2.5cm 1st class marksman
2.6-3cm   marksman

the badges are all wierd now to.  there distinguished marksman is the only one that gets a crown.
the others get the old 1st class shot badges, and you put level badges undernieth.

you can still qualify on small bore, and large bore the old way to get your cross rifles, but i am not to sure how the level badges work.  i am curious now


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (29 Jun 2004)

distinguished marksman is the only one that gets a crown.


Only in army cadets you should see the one in the sea cadets there wreid looking with guns and hooks and arhouds.[/colord  :soldier:


----------



## cadet_smithj (29 Jun 2004)

i love shooting.. i only just joined cadets back in march, late i know but im working my ass off to catch up in rank and star level for my age group (im at silver star with Spr [or Pte to all non-engineers]) and im hoping for a promotion in Sept.  I also recieved my first class markmanship within 3 weeks of being a cadet. im hoping for distinguished in the coming year.


----------



## gt102 (30 Jun 2004)

Lol, flashback to getting my expert marksment then them telling me i was 1.5mm off from Distingueshed :rage:


oh well...Ill get it eventually


----------

